# MARYLAND mama's are there any cloth diaper stores or natural baby family stores ?



## my3punkins2005 (Apr 8, 2006)

MARYLAND mama's are there any cloth diapers stores and or natural family stores around ?? I am in baltimore county Maryland and am curious I am half tempted to start my own cloth diapering consulting ...


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know of any, but it anyone else does, I'd love to hear about it too!


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I'm infriggin Delaware, and we have nothing







: the closest CD store is over in the other side of Virginia. Like 2 hours away. We'll never get there. Of course you wouldn't be any closer


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

Not that I know of. I'm in Baltimore County, too and I know many, many mamas would like a local CD resource. Keep us posted!


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh I would so be there if we had one!! There is not anything like that that I know of and I think there would be a huge market for it around here.


----------



## SugrMagMama (Dec 8, 2005)

I am originally from MD (born and raised until I was 29) and lived in Balto Cnty .. the only natural store I knew of was in Towson and one in Rockville. There are some hippie shops in Ellicott City. If anything.. you can call a shop. There are some great WAHM's in MD.. you can check out their wares!

HTH!!
Kristina
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lovinbundles


----------



## SugrMagMama (Dec 8, 2005)

Alyahs Alternatives

Eco-friendly products for baibies and ladies. Cloth diapers, alternative menstrual products, menarche kits and more.

P O Box 1408
Maryland Bowie, MD 20717-1408
United States

Attn: Shayla Boyd-Gill

ph: 866-755-7977
fax:
cell:

aim: alyahsbg

View map / route


----------



## SugrMagMama (Dec 8, 2005)

Abby's Lane

Free Shipping on all U.S. orders over $25.00! Over 2 years in business as your one stop dapering shop~
All the major brands, great prices, and free inserts with most pocket diapers! Gifts for the home, children's books, items for mom and more~

14494 Kylewood Way, Gainesville
Virginia 20155
United States

Attn: Stephanie Daniel

ph: 703-967-2657
fax:
cell:

aim: philsteph1548


----------



## my3punkins2005 (Apr 8, 2006)

those are online businesses i am talking about actual phyical stores JRP i don't know about many where i am in baltimore county (close to the Francsis scott key bridge) i think i am one in a million ..maybe in towson or luterville there would be more people that nurse and CD ..I have never seen anyone nursing around where we live! I went to the local WIC office and they looked at me like i was nuts when i said he BF till 8 months with no solids ..Sad i know!! seems like most start to shove solids at there kids around here at 2 months


----------



## SugrMagMama (Dec 8, 2005)

Where I just moved from (NY)and where I just moved to (MA)doesn't have any cd'ing stores either... I may just have to open one! *sigh* LOL....


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post, but since you asked, I guess it's okay.

I'm in Anne Arundel County, and I do in person consults. I have some products in stock, and others I have samples of for you to look at and order.


----------



## alyahs (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Moms,

This is Shayla, the owner of Alyahs Alternatives. You are absolutely right, we do not have a physical store. It is a home-based venture. I stock all items indicated on my website. However, we do offer visits to view and purchase products by appointment. Additionally, we offer workshops and open houses occasionally.

Feel free to contact me if you need assistance. Peace


----------



## my3punkins2005 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am thinking about opening my own if i can ever get my life strated out with h walking out and 3 kids on my own its hard but we have to dream i guess...


----------



## Maria Pacheco (May 2, 2016)

I will be a soon to be grandmother, I had to use cloth diapers in my day and I found velcro or snap type cloth diapers the best. I recently discovered a store that catered to the subject. It is in Columbia MD though. 

Here is the address. Store name: Greenberries. Address: 6925 Oakland Mills Rd, Columbia, MD 21045 Phone no.: (410) 290-6253 Best of luck to you all.

Maria:thumb


----------

